# Wild Brown Eating



## Jamesss (Nov 24, 2012)

Me and a few mates were up in Northern Vic earlier this week and came across this on the side of the road. Absolutely amazing to see in the wild, we were so lucky! Unfortunately a big truck drove past and the snake got spooked and left, leaving the nearly-dead bluetongue behind. Also saw lacies, a sand monitor, bearded dragon, a few bluetongues and a barn owl, so it was quite a nice trip


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 24, 2012)

you should of helped it by cutting the blueys head off !


----------



## Jamesss (Nov 24, 2012)

Haha, didn't want to interfere at all  Kept our distance, snake was calm as anything. I was absolutely amazed at how long the bluetongue survived. We were watching for about 10 minutes, the whole time the brown was biting and holding the bluetongue, and when the snake got spooked the bluetongue crawled to under a nearby log. Didn't look healthy, but it managed.


Here's a shot of the beardie we found. Amazing poser, he was just a bit upset at being disturbed.


----------



## Wally (Nov 24, 2012)

Jamesss said:


> View attachment 271588



Good size snake or small bluey?



richoman_3 said:


> you should of helped it by cutting the blueys head off !



You should know better by now!


----------



## Jamesss (Nov 24, 2012)

Very good sized snake. That bluey would have been close to 40cm long I would say.


----------



## BIGBANG (Nov 25, 2012)

love the bearded photo, drive around up here they are everywhere, usually find them pearched ontop of fence posts.


----------



## Jamesss (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah, I was surprised we only saw one. He was really bright yellow when we first saw him, the colour change was incredible when he got pissed off!


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Dec 8, 2012)

Jamesss said:


> Yeah, I was surprised we only saw one. He was really bright yellow when we first saw him, the colour change was incredible when he got pissed off!


 Nice shots, We have to go out again when im back from holidays! I'll take you to one of my Hotspots for copperheads and tigers


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 9, 2012)

The scales on a bluey are quite thick and heavily over-lapping. I would say the brown would have its work cut out for it to actually penetrate into the skin and inject venom. Constriction, on the other hand, would definitely have an adverse effect if applied for sufficient time. And we tend to think of pythons as the only constrictors…

Top shots!

Blue


----------



## Jamesss (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure seemed like it was having trouble biting into the bluetongue, however there was blood on the bluey's side so I'm nearly certain that it did penetrate unless that was from something else. Regardless, it was incredible to watch and I'm glad I got to see it!


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Dec 15, 2012)

I wonder if the brown was brought up by pythons 

I've never seen a venamous snake constrict like that before, very interesting indeed


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 15, 2012)

I was talking to a pesron the other day who says bluetongues do have, not an immunity but a great tolerance for snake venom. 

There is even a good chance this bluetongue could have recovered from the encounter.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow james, that would have being amazing to watch. Shame about the truck. Poor snakey was hungry. Hopefully the bluey recovers for round two.


----------

